# Tubes for PFS



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Need some advice.
Shootin only pfs the last weeks.
Started with TBG in different sizes/tapered/straight but ended in using tubes because they last much longer.

And here is the problem...
Tried single 1745 dankung tubes and get nasty hand slaps. Than tried black 2040 and amber 2040. A little less handslaps with nearly the same speed and punch in my opinion. Using a light thin leather pouch.

I'm looking for more power and speed. What would you recommend?
Shooting 3/4 butterfly and only use 3/8" steel.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Edit:
Using 24cm working length and have about 110cm draw.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

You could try tying on a short doubled section of 2040 for a pseudo-taper. Several YouTube videos on that subject to help. Otherwise the middle ground between 2040 and 1745 is 1842, which are commonly used on the PFS and would be another good size to try.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Thought single 1842 are too heavy for 3/8" but i'll give it a try.
Thank you!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Bootsmann said:


> Edit:
> Using 24cm working length and have about 110cm draw.


Dang, Bootsmann, you gotta sweet collection. I love pfs... but mostly use flat bands.

3DanMan is a great source of reliable info... but in tye end we just have trial and error.

I am following this one to see what I can learn.

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Just to give a little feedback...
I've read the "chinese tube testing" thread over and over again.
Wi4h my next order i will give 1842 a try. But for the moment i ended up in using 2040 and 1745 with all kind of length.
Now i have an active length of only 20cm and this seems to fit perfect for the 1745 tubes. Just a light handslap and a decent punch with 3/8 steel. The 2040 have a good speed, too. But much more handslap than the 1745 in my opinion. Find that curious cause with a longer active length of 24cm the 1745 slapped more in my opinion.

Still a lot to try and learn but for the moment 1745 with 4cm shorter active length work fine...


----------

